# College or Reg Force



## Sapper24 (16 Nov 2006)

Hey all haven't posted in a while, coming up to a choice. I've been in college for a semester now, I'm not really liking it, I've decided to take a semester off and wrok full time after that I don't really know if I want to go back to college, my question is, is should I make the move from the reserves to the reg force or? any comments are welcome, and if this isn't in the right topic area please move this.

Sapper, CHIMO


----------



## Rice0031 (16 Nov 2006)

Sapper,

in my *opinion* (disclaimer: this is not a fact, nor should it be taken without a grain of salt or perhaps your own consideration) education is key. I'm currently in college and the reserves. Sure college isn't the greatest, but I think its necessary to have an edu-ma-cation. In a couple of years you'll be done college, and then you'll have all sorts of options open to you: reg force, perhaps university, etc. An education will help you in the future.

My $0.02


----------



## GUNS (16 Nov 2006)

Education first.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Nov 2006)

Education first. I'm not going to go to college, straight into the forces. Maybe after a year or so to do some things I want to do before I join.


----------



## Jay4th (16 Nov 2006)

College, College, College.  Or throat punch. Your choice. Seriously though, Reg force will always be there.  I have been in your shoes.  I left college unfinished to come back to the Reg Force.  I don't regret the Regs, but I do regret not finishing school.


----------



## p_imbeault (16 Nov 2006)

College,

The army will always be there. After you graduate you might be able to apply as an Officer (if thats what you want). Plus if the CF doesn't pan out for you in the long run you always have that degree to fall back on. And if you drop out now, if you decide to go back in a few years it will probably be harder because you may have lost those study habits and what not.


----------



## spud (16 Nov 2006)

Sapper24 said:
			
		

> Hey all haven't posted in a while, coming up to a choice. I've been in college for a semester now, I'm not really liking it, I've decided to take a semester off and wrok full time after that I don't really know if I want to go back to college, my question is, is should I make the move from the reserves to the reg force or? any comments are welcome, and if this isn't in the right topic area please move this.
> Sapper, CHIMO



Do whatever makes you happiest, life is too short. 

potato


----------



## Sapper24 (17 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the input guys, seems like college is the way to go, ncm for life though, I'll never be an officer. Although spud does make a good point life is short, I don't know I'll make the decsion after all of my summer courses are done. (QL5 engineer and mod 6 of PLQ) but thanks again to all of you, I'll let you know what I choose

Sapper, CHIMO


----------



## canadianblue (17 Nov 2006)

Go for college and stick with the reserves. I was talking to the BPSO and to do a Bachelors Degree would probably take 8 years to complete if I stuck with the regs and did university online.


----------



## gazelle (18 Nov 2006)

My own experience.. Just before I joined I went to university and thought it was OK. Then I spent 6 years in the PPCLI then got out and went back. The novelty of being back to school quickly degenerated into culture shock and I was perpetually incensed at the insipid navel gazing and general idleness of regular university folk... (don't get me started on the academic elitism, I am generalizing too.. there are a lot of very worthy people everywhere) my point is though that I wouldn't have noticed this had I not led an arguably spartan life before this... I'm a fairly easy going guy and like to take in new things so it's not like I went to school with a chip on my shoulder, I just did things backwards... go to school first, finish it up then join the army or navy/ air force whatever. I'm not saying this would be everyones experience but my conditioning made going back to school very difficult. Others have said the same.... still others said going back to school after the army was great... hope that helps a bit.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Nov 2006)

Jay4th said:
			
		

> I don't regret the Regs, but I do regret not finishing school.




x2 don't be dumb


----------



## The Generals Son (19 Nov 2006)

Sapper24 said:
			
		

> Hey all haven't posted in a while, coming up to a choice. I've been in college for a semester now, I'm not really liking it, I've decided to take a semester off and wrok full time after that I don't really know if I want to go back to college, my question is, is should I make the move from the reserves to the reg force or? any comments are welcome, and if this isn't in the right topic area please move this.
> 
> Sapper, CHIMO



Don't worry, I fight the same thoughts you have every waking day.  I think there are tonnes of college reservists who find themselves in this predicament - especially right after a wicked summer on the prairies.  

I stay in school because I listen to my elders...  

I think these guys are right, no joke.


----------



## SoF (20 Nov 2006)

I was in the same dilemma a couple months ago. I wasn't happy in college; it wasn't necessarily the school work either. I could have stayed in college to please my folks but I knew that would be the wrong decision. I withdrew from my program and put in a component transfer to go reg force.


----------



## BiNkY (20 Nov 2006)

I'm in a similar situation, I've been rejected twice so far for a medical issue with orthotics...long story, But I'm currently signed up for Reg Force. I've gone through extensive lengths to get notes from doctors and a sports injury therapists. So I should be getting "the call" pretty soon. I'm 19 and I have no education other than high school, and the past few months i've had way to much time to think about all of this but i'm now confused wether I should switch my application to the reserves, and go to college at the same time, or if I should just go through with it. Problem is I dont really know what I would do in college. I don't want to regret my decision which ever it turns out to be. I would love to get my career started but I also don't want to regret being uneducated.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Nov 2006)

I would recommend Education over Military. The Army (Air Force/Navy)  will always be there, education not so much.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Nov 2006)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> I would recommend Education over Military. The Army (Air Force/Navy)  will always be there, education not so much.



Amen Sapper Buddy..


----------



## safeboy43 (23 Nov 2006)

If you want a decent paying job after you are done with the Regs, I would suggest that you stay in school.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## BiNkY (23 Nov 2006)

Yes, but for me I wouldn't know what I'd do in school, so it would seem to be some what of a waste of money. If I ever decided to leave, i could always attend school then and would have a better understanding of what I would want to do. It's never really too late to go to school.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Nov 2006)

You have to make up your own mind, but I finished 3 years of college, worked 5 years...and the Reg Force is still here for me, my CT is almost thru.

However, if I "break" myself in the Reg's, I always have that education to fall back on.  VAC then has a trade they can find me employment in IF I get hurt and am medically released or something...

Not the only thing to consider, but it is one thing to consider. 

As I said, despite all of our input/advice you have to make a choice YOU can live with...

Best of luck!

MRM


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (23 Nov 2006)

I'm just an application on a pile right now so I can't tell you are better off in the Regs or the Reserves but what I can tell you is that if you think school sucks now, it will REALLY suck later in life. I started university at 29 on a part time basis. It can be tough to balance work, school and a family not to mention your hobbies / activities etc.



> if I "break" myself in the Reg's, I always have that education to fall back on.  VAC then has a trade they can find me employment in IF I get hurt and am medically released or something...
> 
> As I said, despite all of our input/advice you have to make a choice YOU can live with...



MRM hit the nail on the head. But if I were in your boots, I'd get it over with, stay in the Reserves and apply when you are done (as others have mentioned). You're in a great spot!!

Good luck!


----------



## Stauds (24 Nov 2006)

A lot of people are recommending school first. I say, go with what YOU really want to do, don't let anyone else decide for you. 

Last November, I was in my first term of University, and I knew it wasn't for me. There were a lot of reasons for me not wanting to stay in school, but it was still a hard decision to make. Not many people thought it was a good idea, but I decided to join the Army. A year later, and I am only 6 training weeks away from earning the privilege to wear the PPCLI cap badge. I have NO regrets and I have always been extremely proud to be part of the CF. I love what I am doing, and everyone I know is proud of me. I am making decent money for a 19 year old, and I am debt free. Ideally, I will return from Afghanistan with a few months left of my first contract, and I will be barely 21 years old. I can go to school then, with a good portion of the tuition paid for from the money I will have saved; or I will decide to sign on again, because I love what I am doing. 

At some point you will just have to say "$%&# it, I'm doing this," and make the gamble. Nothing is for sure; go with your gut feeling and remember, it's YOUR decision, not anyone else's.


----------



## Rider12 (24 Nov 2006)

Stauds is right. Do what YOU think is best. We all are happy to give advice, but ultimately it's your decision to make, not ours.

Best Reguards


----------



## simysmom99 (24 Nov 2006)

The mom in me screams "school".  But the person who has been through a lot this past years says "whatever makes you happy".  At the end of the day, the only person you need to please is yourself.  Do what your gut tells you.


----------



## Fyuri (30 Nov 2006)

Stauds said:
			
		

> At some point you will just have to say "$%&# it, I'm doing this," and make the gamble. Nothing is for sure; go with your gut feeling and remember, it's YOUR decision, not anyone else's.



Amen. That's exactly what I'm going through right now. I figured I would give everyone at home a heads up about what my plans will be, and the results were less than desirable. For the past few years I've lived my life, for the most part, to please everyone but myself. I've learned from experience, however, that trying to please everybody pleases nobody. So now I know exactly what I want to do, and what I am GOING to do. It's a fairly simple conclusion to draw when you really think about it a bit. You'll have your own set of regrets in your life anyways, so keep that list as short as possible. I know most people are pushing the education idea, which I do not disagree with, but that just isn't in the cards for me. That's the decision I'll make, and the decision I'll live with. Sorry for going off into my own experiences, just thought I'd share a bit.
-Fyuri


----------



## Remius (30 Nov 2006)

Hiow about both?  Some college programs are siubsidized by the CF. NCM-SEP.  Best of both worlds.


----------



## GAP (30 Nov 2006)

See this thread

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/53989/post-488704/topicseen.html#new


----------



## Snowy91 (4 Dec 2006)

I am confronted with the same decision...college or reg force.  The way I see it is that after college theres never a garanteed job plus you'll have debts after school or a large dent out of your savings.  With reg force (granted you get accepted) your making 50K in 5 years with 100% dental and medical...sounds like a sweet deal to me.  But I think the best thing is to chose once you have a reg force offer in your hands and a school acceptance letter untill then dont cancel out one option because the other may not become availible


----------



## joonrooj (5 Dec 2006)

My best advice:
Flip a coin
You choose what side is which option and flip it, say heads is college and tails the CF, if when the coin lands and you find yourself making excuses or trying to convince yourself to change the option/flip it again/think it over, then your choice is already made.

Good Luck


----------



## schart28 (5 Dec 2006)

get an education, the CF will always be there.


----------



## Link (5 Dec 2006)

I finished two years of university, joined the Res F when I was in my second year, started my third year and it got to me.  I had enough of school, it was boring and I didn't want to go where it was taking me (i.e. a desk).  So I withdrew from school and CT'd to the Reg's.  I'm extremely happy with my decision, I now know where I'm going and there is no more questions, wondering what I'm going to be doing after 4 years.  I'm with Stauds, you just have to say "#@%& it, I'm doing this"  Again, everyone I know is proud of me for what I am doing, not the fact that I dropped out, but the fact that I'm serving my country, and actually doing what I've always wanted to do.  That was my dilemma, I could pull off the degree, or I could be soldier.  Those of us who wore the same shoes as you can't tell you what to do or what you want to hear, all we can do is tell you what we did, and hopefully that will help you.


----------



## El Gerco (11 Dec 2006)

Be your own man. What do you want to do? 

If you are on here saying you don't really enjoy school and are considering a Reg force career, I think you have already made up your mind. All I can say is welcome aboard, and CHIMO!!


----------



## Sapper24 (11 Dec 2006)

Well, I started this topic with a question to you all, well, I was here reading as you all posted with your comments and input, I'd just like to give you all an update. First I'd like to say thanks to all of you who posted, I took all of your comments and stories into consideration. Well this week I should be getting my cpls, I've got PLQ and class B work lined up for the new year, mod 6 and my 5's over the summer, then I'm gonna put in for my CT to the regs. Hopefully end up with either 1 or 2 CER. Once again thank you all, your input/stories/advice helped alot

Sapper24, CHIMO! and a merry christmas to you all


----------



## El Gerco (12 Dec 2006)

Good luck with everything. And the best to you and yours in 07. CHIMO!


----------



## simysmom99 (12 Dec 2006)

Nicely done on making a hard decision.  I wish you all the best in your future career.


----------



## agadou (13 Dec 2006)

I'm currently at the college, next year I will be at the University. You can always go with the Reserve and they'll help you pay for your education, plus you'll learn the military life, week-end warriors way. That's my opinion.


----------



## Snowy91 (13 Dec 2006)

Best of luck and if its what you want than it was the right choice.


----------



## Klc (14 Dec 2006)

I also put some thought into College instead of joining, but came to the same conclusion.

My reasoning was that I didn't know exactly what I planned to take, and most of the things I was interested in you aren't exactly guaranteed to get a job doing locally. I found out apparently I could join up and do exactly what I wanted to do, get paid to learn to do it, and do it for an employer and in a place I would give my left nut to be a part of. 

Real hard decision.  : I picked up an application the next day pretty much, and quit my job right away.

I can't wait for BMQ. I finally feel I am doing the right thing in life for once - It's real nice.  ;D


----------



## Stetson and Spurs (22 Dec 2006)

I found myself in the exact same situation many years ago. I ended up taking a year and a half off from school. I ended up working full time with the Reserves. I ended up clearing enough money to pay for the rest of my university education. I think the regular forces has a lot to offer but the benefit of having an education is priceless. You should examine what programs are available through the forces that could accommodate your education and allow you to decide if you want to make the jump. Good luck!


----------



## New Brunswicks son (2 Jan 2007)

I did 4 years of school(dropped out for a year,for personal reasons), then joined the reg force. I then decided(while at st.jean), I personally should finish school .So I VR'd and now have one semester left of school and am currently awaiting acceptance into the reserves.Finish school, and stick with the reserves.when thats done go reg. force if you still feel up to it.best of luck.


----------



## armyrules (3 Jan 2007)

Education is always a key factor, plus it wold help you  in your army career, but whatever you do should be what you want to do. Good Luck


----------

